# Crisp Delf Mine, West Lancs - August 08



## Gibbo

Full credit to Adamp91gvm, Ande and Chegzy whose local history research uncovered this little gem, and whom accompanied myself, Bigjobs, Pixie, and Spark.

Crisp Delf Mine is a sandstone mine near Skelmersdale, and one of the finest underground structures I've visited for a long while. The caverns are enormous, my photos just don't do it justice and go on for what seem like hundreds of yards into other caverns. There's even an underground stream with cold clear pools.

Each "JENGA block" in my photos (they are actually concrete sleepers) is at least a foot thick, so that should give you some scale.





































​


----------



## Bigjobs

Here's mine. Not really that good but I'm putting them up to prove i was there. 

I even managed to use my new lens


----------



## Pegasus2

Cool photos, some really nice stuff down there!


----------



## BigLoada

Great photos guys! Interesting to see board & pillar workings, this seems to be the thing with sandstone mines. No hardhats though???

So whats the deal with the sleepers, were they used as a roof support?


----------



## crickleymal

Nice pictures. It looks a fascinating place.


----------



## krela

wow, that place looks awesome. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Alley

That looks fantastic. 
Great photos guys..


----------



## Foxylady

Superb formations in there. Looks like a huge place too. Excellent stuff.


----------



## SilentOne

That looks awesome its amazing to find out stuff like these hidden gems, especially since i used to work in skem and my in-laws live in skem. and they didnt even know there was out like this here. Great find excellent pics.


----------



## prendy79

wow! fantastic find, great work guys!


----------



## Bigjobs

Went back again last night, in attendance were adam, andy, carl, dylan, sppok, john, ric, carlin and me  I took me waders this time to see what was through that gate from last time. It turns out that it doesn't go that far, and there's only one place you can stand up straight. You go through the gate and turn left, with space to stand a little further up. All looks good, lovely structure, feeling safe and enjoying myself. Turned around around to see the roof I just walked under, and I swear a little poo escaped. Talk about hanging death 

Looking forward





Then turn around





I jsut wish I was a hardcore as Spook, he just waded right in there, with no thought for safety or comfort. Straight in in his pants.





He did not borrow my waders, then lean over too far to have them fill up with ice cold water. No, definately not 


The rest:






Smeeeee





Spook's dad




I was trying to get the shadow on the wall, but fooked it up. Still, i like it anyway.






Carlin


----------



## BigLoada

That first shot is excellent. I just bought some diving wetsocks, wear with wellies its great when the water goes in cos your feet remain comfortable. I cant recommend them enough if you are doing water filled mines a lot


----------



## john

Bigjobs said:


> He did not borrow my waders, then lean over too far to have them fill up with ice cold water. No, definately not


Judge for yourselves.






Thanks for the trip lads, it was a great night.



Bigjobs said:


> Spook's dad


(AKA john)


----------



## Bigjobs

oops, sorry john. :s

Good to meet you, had a great time


----------



## ricmonkey

My photos from the second visit:


----------



## sqwasher

Nice one guys! There's some really sound pictures on this thread of what looks like a hell of an explore! Those big jenga blocks look massive!


----------



## bullmastiff

love them pics and the cribbing looks awsome with the lights and the neat and tidy 
cuts in the sandstone just make it look awsome


----------

